# Ice on Mulholland



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I rode up Sepulveda and eastbound on Mulholland today (Sunday). Saw slushy ice and frozen water in the drainage channels along Sepulveda. 

On Mulholland between Benedict and Coldwater there was a solid 15 foot patch of ice across the entire road, maybe 1 1/2" thick. There was a moving truck stopped there and the two guys had their orange warning triangles on the road. They waved at me to stop. 

I got one shoe out of my pedal and tried to one-foot my way across the northern side of the ice - it looked passable. Ha! No way. My tire slipped like crazy and I stumbled and had to fight to right myself. 

I wound up getting off the bike completely and carrying the bike to the dirt/grass shoulder where I was able to get past the ice. It's a good thing those guys were there warning people about the ice. It's likely I would have ridden full speed over it and crashed HARD. 

Anybody else with ice stories? Or did you guys sit at home and watch football?


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow. Had I rode today, it would have been exactly where you were. 

I instead stayed on the couch and watched the Chargers lose. :cryin:


----------



## Fsharp3 (Aug 30, 2005)

I went riding up San Timoteo Canyon in Redlands (and into Riverside). I was greated with freezing wind and icicles hanging off the orange trees at the side of the road.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

BUMPorero


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

ummm... why for the bump?

Are you warning us of ice leftover from January?  

If so, I rode over ice on Soledad Canyon that same day. 11 months ago. And I think it was a week later when we took pics of snow on Mulholland Highway, wasn't it?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

il sogno said:


> I rode up Sepulveda and eastbound on Mulholland today (Sunday). Saw slushy ice and frozen water in the drainage channels along Sepulveda.
> 
> On Mulholland between Benedict and Coldwater there was a solid 15 foot patch of ice across the entire road, maybe 1 1/2" thick. There was a moving truck stopped there and the two guys had their orange warning triangles on the road. They waved at me to stop.
> 
> ...


Oh jeezussssss...watching Californians try to drive on "ice" is like watching a 2 year old try to ride a bike without training wheels. 

// there are tons of CA and TX transplants here in CO that think they can drive full speed on ice because they have a 4WD truck. Interesting to see them in the ditch a mile later.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> // there are tons of CA and TX transplants here in CO that think they can drive full speed on ice because they have a 4WD truck. Interesting to see them in the ditch a mile later.


Don't bother sending them back. We don't want them either!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I remember seeing some snow just above the Rock Store. I was riding with magicant and Lola.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

il sogno said:


> I rode up Sepulveda and eastbound on Mulholland today (Sunday). Saw slushy ice and frozen water in the drainage channels along Sepulveda.
> 
> On Mulholland between Benedict and Coldwater there was a solid 15 foot patch of ice across the entire road, maybe 1 1/2" thick. There was a moving truck stopped there and the two guys had their orange warning triangles on the road. They waved at me to stop.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear you're riding! Weren't you off the bike for a little bit, or is that my imagination?


----------

